# Next TTOC Annual Meet Location



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

I'm not sure whether you organised people have a location for next years annual meet in mind (or already arranged) but can I put forward a suggestion of Prescott http://www.prescott-hillclimb.com/ as it's a great site and lots of interactive 'driving' fun.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Nothing is decided yet, although we would hope to provisionally book somewhere before Christmas for June/July next year 

We'll add this to the list


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Last years meet was an ideal location for the majority of Scottish folk, making it a just about manageable proposition for a weekend trip.

Be great if the choice location for 2006 could made with a small consideration to us "jocks", especially as we seem to have an expanding and enthusiastic bunch of TT owners up here who would love to enjoy the 2006 party 

A little further North would be nice...a little further South we could just about cope with; too far down South will result in much wailing and gnashing of teeth  :wink:

Jackie x


----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> Last years meet was an ideal location for the majority of Scottish folk, making it a just about manageable proposition for a weekend trip.
> 
> Be great if the choice location for 2006 could made with a small consideration to us "jocks", especially as we seem to have an expanding and enthusiastic bunch of TT owners up here would love to enjoy the 2006 party
> 
> ...


Couldn't have put it better myself, well said Jackie. Gnash gnash


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Just a date will do :? :? to be going on with :lol:


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Well, you'd like Prescott then - its probably 45 mins - 1 hour closer to you! - it's owned by the Bugatti Owners Club, and I think they may have built a Bugatti Museum there now too.

There used to be a second hand car dealer - Jackie somebody, dodgy as f*ck about two thirds of the way up the hill - we used to visit him many times at the weekend just to do the hill rather than admire his Plastic padding and Newspaper silled bargains!


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Sounds good Rob  ...I assume though, this is a location under consideration and not definite?

I do hope that "Jackie somebody, dodgy as f*ck" isn't confused with me - though there are enough cars scattered around my house to make some think it might be :lol: 
No. 7 on it's way soon! :roll:

Jackie x


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> Sounds good Rob  ...I assume though, this is a location under consideration and not definite?
> 
> I do hope that "Jackie somebody, dodgy as f*ck" isn't confused with me - though there are enough cars scattered around my house to make some think it might be :lol:
> No. 7 on it's way soon! :roll:
> ...


Nooo - it will be a location under consideration, we do have (and have had!) a goal in mind since before Gaydon but are still working on it.

To clarify on the Jackie front - no it's definitely not you! Espcially after Jamie getting a mention in your write up of Gaydon!

One it was a bloke - think it was Jackie Weldon ? or similar who used to run an outfit called Turks Motors in Cheltenham and spent some time as a guest of Her Majesty due to many thousands of miles disappearing off the clocks of the cars he sold IIRC - and I did go and see a Capri he was flogging with a sill made of newspaper and a thin skim of filler!


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

davidg said:


> Just a date will do :? :? to be going on with :lol:


Come on all you wonderfull TT owners, surely somebody will go an a date with Dave?  :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

ObiWan said:


> davidg said:
> 
> 
> > Just a date will do :? :? to be going on with :lol:
> ...


I don't think he needs a date...seems he's quite _in touch_ with himself :wink: :roll:










But back OT...looking forward to the next event, wherever 

Jackie x


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

As a nearly jock I agree with the above (not sure about dave though) :lol:


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

This is the real me ,,, just at work :wink:










Dont ask :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :wink: :-*


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

I cannot wait for the Annual meet, what wonderfully friendly people, wherever the venue is or whenever? The sooner we know, the sooner we can book it


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Am working on it as we speak... :roll:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ObiWan said:


> davidg said:
> 
> 
> > Just a date will do :? :? to be going on with :lol:
> ...


We had one here today 

But it was Dave&Ron who vanished in Ron's room  :wink:


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

A3DFU said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> > davidg said:
> ...


Thanks Ron for a FANTASTIC date [smiley=smoking.gif]

[smiley=computer.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif] i still have a headache , don't know about Ron


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

davidg said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > ObiWan said:
> ...


Well, we went out to our Indian restaurant after you've left and Ron had loads of [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif] 
and more at home. So I assume he feels quite [smiley=sick2.gif] now :lol: :lol:


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

A3DFU said:


> davidg said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


Yes i'am on my 2nd [smiley=cheers.gif] gallon [smiley=clown.gif] [smiley=rolleyes5.gif] [smiley=help.gif]

[smiley=computer.gif] [smiley=furious3.gif] [smiley=sick2.gif] [smiley=whip.gif] [smiley=speechless.gif] [smiley=toilet.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=thumbsdown.gif]


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

davidg said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > davidg said:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

